# Captain America



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 4, 2011)

Saw this last night and really enjoyed it.

Good old fashioned solid comic book entertainment, I liked the style of filming - 1940's adventure - the performances are well pitched. 

I am told it is very faithful to the source material. The Red Skull and Hydra make great enemies and there is no Batman-style soul searching to get in the way of the story 

Undemanding, fun entertainment!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 4, 2011)

Saw it on Tuesday, thought it was fairly enjoyable. Much better than the last couple of superhero films I've seen, but that really isn't saying much.

Some have complained about the fact Cap doesn't have much of an arc - he starts off a good guy and stays a good guy - but I thought that was actually a bit refreshing, and wasn't as one-dimensional as it could have been because at least there was a _reason_ behind him being good. Action sequences were done well enough, if not particularly memorable.

The Red Skull looked brilliant once he'd whipped the mask off, but I thought the MacGuffin was a bit tedious (as they often are, but sometimes not).

Oh, and Hayley Atwell is _very_ distracting  Hold her own well though, and again the character was just that bit more interesting than usual.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 4, 2011)

Didi you stay to see "The Avengers" trailer after the credits? 

I hadn't really thought of his story arc but you're right he doesn't change but that doesn't really matter.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 4, 2011)

Innit, some people are just good. *polishes halo*

I did see the trailer, thought it was... alright. Didn't really give too much away, which I suppose is the point, but would have been nice to have a bit more of them interacting. We _know_ they're all going to be in it, we want to see what that'll be like with them all together.


----------



## scifisam (Aug 4, 2011)

We all liked it. It was unusual for a comic book movie to have a plot that actually made some sort of sense. The ending was sad though.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Aug 4, 2011)

I did hear somebody complaining about history-mangling - and not, well, the bit about the US developing a super-soldier (of course they did that) but more things like the army being presented as a bit of a multi-racial paradise, for instance.


----------



## scifisam (Aug 4, 2011)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I did hear somebody complaining about history-mangling - and not, well, the bit about the US developing a super-soldier (of course they did that) but more things like the army being presented as a bit of a multi-racial paradise, for instance.


 
Yeah, I noticed that. Theymentioned very briefly that the Japanese American was actually American, but they acted as if the black American had all the same rights as the whites. Whitewashing, for want of a better word. However, it is a propoganda film, so it's to be expected.


----------



## Idris2002 (Aug 4, 2011)

There's a great Studs Terkel book called _The Good War_ which mentions a particularly nasty incident at a US army base in the deep south, where white soldiers armed with tommy guns attacked the black section of the barracks.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Aug 8, 2011)

I thought Captain America was bobbins... and I like comic book films. It was basically a very expensive set up for 'The Avengers'.

How can you spend that much money and end up with such wooden acting and terrible scripting.

I wasn't expecting a Nolan film, and I like the idea of a slightly hyper real doo-gooder hero.

The script felt rushed, and in a film where nothing appears on screen and no one says anything unless it is directly related to the plot every twist and turn was sign posted so clearly throughout.

Wait for it to be on TV or rip it before going to see 'The Avengers' whenever that coems out (which will be Iron Man, The Hulk, Thor, Captain America and  Hawkeye in one film).


----------



## fractionMan (Aug 8, 2011)

Isn't his 'special' power just chucking his shield at things?

lame, not to mention _stupid_.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 8, 2011)

fractionMan said:


> Isn't his 'special' power just chucking his shield at things?
> 
> lame, not to mention _stupid_.


It's less he has special powers and more that his strength, speed, endurance etc...is magnified. As are his chest muscles!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 8, 2011)

I envy those chest muscles.

Well, I envy him having those chest muscles, I don't really envy the chest muscles themselves. Although even they've had a more successful career than me so far, so I don't think I can be too proud about these things.


----------



## fractionMan (Aug 8, 2011)

Other than breathing what are chest muscles for?  I'd rather have them in my legs or arms.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 8, 2011)

fractionMan said:


> Other than breathing what are chest muscles for? I'd rather have them in my legs or arms.



They are for me to feel to go "Gulp" and feel slightly hot, bothered and light-headed when he took his shirt off in the film


----------



## fractionMan (Aug 8, 2011)

He's going to have massive moobs when he's older.  Just warning you like.  Your choice.


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Aug 8, 2011)

I've got massive chest muscles _and _moobs


----------



## TitanSound (Aug 8, 2011)

I liked it! Very enjoyable. Thor on the other hand....


----------



## fractionMan (Aug 8, 2011)

Thor was a steaming pile of shite but without the dynamic interest of steam.


----------



## DexterTCN (Aug 9, 2011)

fractionMan said:


> Other than breathing what are chest muscles for? I'd rather have them in my legs or arms.


It's the male version of a woman with big, udder-like tits...a la pamela anderson.  In films/tv/magazines anyway.  American cops (and probably others) apparently use them in case of stabbing, acts like a heart protector.   They can also be used for pusing big, fat people away, or llamas.


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Aug 9, 2011)

they're there so that body builders can tit dance


----------



## Big Gunz (Aug 9, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> They are for me to feel to go "Gulp" and feel slightly hot, bothered and light-headed when he took his shirt off in the film



Chris Evan's is always getting his shirt off in his films, the poor man is being treated like a piece of meat.


----------

